# I need a couple balanced recipes



## Hedigsd (Mar 31, 2013)

I would like to start a homemade diet for my female gsd... She is a a family dog and not used for show or work. I would like a chicken and beef recipe... I would love to make one batch once a week. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## M&J (Nov 16, 2002)

I had Sabine at betterdogcare.com formulate my recipe. Saved my dog's life. She's that good.
I make two weeks worth at a time and freeze.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

If your dog doesn't have any special needs, Monica Segal offers booklets with balanced recipes. Cooked Diet Recipes


----------



## galenkpreston (Jan 27, 2014)

Hedigsd said:


> I would like to start a homemade diet for my female gsd... She is a a family dog and not used for show or work. I would like a chicken and beef recipe... I would love to make one batch once a week.


Can you suggest any good homemade diet for my puppy?


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

I do simple stuff like a raw chicken quarter, then a meal of a supplement, yogurt, and pumpkin. Maybe an egg or some chicken/beef liver. Today she had a peice of round bone too. To actually cook for the dog isnt necessary.


----------



## Teton&Kentucky (Mar 20, 2014)

I Suggest the Dog food dude, Or the Feed or best friend better book. Lot's of different Recipe's i use a lot of them for my Pomeranian and GSD.
: The Dog Food Dude :
Sold on amazon also. 
But i have to be careful on what i feed my Pomeranian as he is Gluten free/lactose intolerant and a very picky eater. Hope this give's you guy's some good info!.


----------

